# seeing embryos on screen before ET



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Peter,

Please can you tell me whether it is standard practice in most IVF units to show the embryos on a screen before embryo transfer? I have had three attempts at IVF, the first I did not see the embryos, the second I did and the third (which has only just happened) I did not. To be honest I would have asked to see them on my last attempt but I did not realise that the Dr had already placed the catheter in me and the transfer was over before I knew what had happened.

Look forward to your response.

Thanks for any info you can give.

Nadinec


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Nadine,

In my opinion it is very good practice to allow patients to see their embryos and to give them a photo if at all possible. Ask you clinic to show you, they should be happy to oblige.

Regards,

Peter



nadinec said:


> Peter,
> 
> Please can you tell me whether it is standard practice in most IVF units to show the embryos on a screen before embryo transfer? I have had three attempts at IVF, the first I did not see the embryos, the second I did and the third (which has only just happened) I did not. To be honest I would have asked to see them on my last attempt but I did not realise that the Dr had already placed the catheter in me and the transfer was over before I knew what had happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

I have always seen photos of all embryos that i have produced, although never seen them on the screen. My clinic always show you the photos & go through them all with you.

Karen


----------



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Dear Peter

I have my down reg scan on Monday and hoping I will be able to start stimming. 

At my last clinic I was hospitalised with ohss for 4 days - we have since changed clinics and I will now be on 225 puregon (I was on 4 amps of menopur before). 

I had 14 follicles during my last cycle, 11 fertilised with icsi but sadly our fresh and 2 fet's failed. 

I am currently taking baby aspirin, folic acid, drinking lots of water and l'arginine to hopefully produce lots of strong healthy embryos - can you offer any more advice? I do not smoke, drink, avoid coffee my only naughty is chocolate (should I try to avoid this during stimms?) 

Also, to avoid ohss should I be drinking 2 litres of water a day and 1 litre of milk?

Thank you for your time 

Kind regards

Lily x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lily,

You diet and lifestyle sounds good and it does not relate to OHSS which is caused entirely by the drugs you are given. Just carry on with moderation in everything and you will be fine. Your clinic will be very aware of your past OHSS and will monitor you very carefully during the stimulation.

Hope this helps!

Peter



Lillianna said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> I have my down reg scan on Monday and hoping I will be able to start stimming.
> 
> ...


----------

